# Tauren Beest RTA



## Rob Fisher

I'm so surprised there is no dedicated thread for the Tauren Beest... so here we have one!

I put off buying this because it's supposed to be a dual coil RTA and I really don't like dual coils... but @KZOR created enough FOMO and when I saw it while testing the new Vape Den Web site I spotted it and bought it.

The presentation, packaging and quality of the RTA are really impressive so that's a good start! The tank and components were also sparkling clean!

The tank is a good looking tank as well!

When searching the forum I saw a few classifieds sales and that worried me a bit... but I shouldn't have worried... right off the bat after building it I knew it was a great tank even with a single coil.

I decided to do a single 3mm Ni80 Alien 28*3/36 from Ohm Wrecker which came out at 0.3Ω and I'm firing it at my normal 28 watts.

One big negative for me is you don't get an 810 to 510 adapter and none of my fancy 810 tips from Siam Mods fit because of the shallow 810 hole. But as you will see in the last pic I found an adapter so I could use my favourite Tower Tips from Siam Mods.

Most important is how is the flavour... it's early days because I only just got it but it's very impressive! Good call @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

This RTA has impressed me so much that i will be doing a follow-up video this weekend where i compare dual 2.5mm, dual 3mm and single 3.5mm builds with one another.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> This RTA has impressed me so much that i will be doing a follow-up video this weekend where i compare dual 2.5mm, dual 3mm and single 3.5mm builds with one another.



Look forward to that! I must say I'm tempted to test it with dual Aliens! But I will wait for your video!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh my word I just checked what I paid for the Beest! R440! Now that is the bargain of the century!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Following

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The threads on the juice fill cap are painful... but on the plus side opening and filling it doesn't cause a leak like some of the other top fill RTA's!

Also, I wish the bubble tank was glass.

But at R440 it beats all the other RTA's around the R500-R600 mark hands down!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> The threads on the juice fill cap are painful... but on the plus side opening and filling it doesn't cause a leak like some of the other top fill RTA's!



OK that was a premature lie... it most certainly does leak on the refill Louis any tips?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

Pros :
1) super flavor
2) aesthetically pleasing
3) easy fill with all types of juice bottles
4) price
5) ample build space allowing for diversity in builds
6) perfect restricted DL airflow to my preferance
7) NO LEAKING when wicked correctly
8) very forgiving when it comes to wicking

Cons:
1) need special 810 driptips
2) no 510 adapter
3) topcap threading
4) legholes opposite to direction of flat coil legs
5) thirsty with a dual build 

Recommendation ......... absoflippinlutely

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> it most certainly does leak on the refill Louis any tips



Leave little bit of air when filling and screw on cap slowly when you align the threads.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00

KZOR said:


> This RTA has impressed me so much that i will be doing a follow-up video this weekend where i compare dual 2.5mm, dual 3mm and single 3.5mm builds with one another.


This is what I'm waiting for before I click that buy button!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaporator00 said:


> This is what I'm waiting for before I click that buy button!



Well, in that case, I have some bad news, good news and bad news!

Bad News 1 - Sold Out
Good News - New stock ordered
Band News 2 - Stock will only arrive in Feb due to the Chinese holidays!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, in that case, I have some bad news, good news and bad news!
> 
> Bad News 1 - Sold Out
> Good News - New stock ordered
> Band News 2 - Stock will only arrive in Feb due to the Chinese holidays!



Good news 2 - https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/thc-tauren-rta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok so another great rta that leaks if u dont wick it like this, hold it like that, did not roast four dodos's for the leak gods and did not screw back the cap in accordance to Newtons seventh law.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## KZOR

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok so another great rta that leaks if u dont wick it like this


I own three which i coil and wick myself, have two colleagues who each own one and i coil and wick those as well and i have never had a leak.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> I own three which i coil and wick myself, have two colleagues who each own one and i coil and wick those as well and i have never had a leak.



100% it was my fault... I overfilled it and then forced the cap on. Haven't made that mistake again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

What's the juice capacity of the beest?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, in that case, I have some bad news, good news and bad news!
> 
> Bad News 1 - Sold Out
> Good News - New stock ordered
> Band News 2 - Stock will only arrive in Feb due to the Chinese holidays!



Just in time for a birthday present!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> What's the juice capacity of the beest?



Capacity: 2ML/4.5ML(with an extra unbreakable frosted PC bubble tube)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Capacity: 2ML/4.5ML(with an extra unbreakable frosted PC bubble tube)



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
2ml would not be practical for me
4.5ml sounds much better!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 2ml would not be practical for me
> 4.5ml sounds much better!



2ml is not practical for anyone! Stupid TPD rules!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Daniel

Dengit .... if the two uncles say it's good , it must be ..... seems a must have .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I had my heart set on a PYRO V2 RDTA and now I see this (and it's reviews). Once again I'm unsure. Damn you guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I had my heart set on a PYRO V2 RDTA and now I see this (and it's reviews). Once again I'm unsure. Damn you guys!



I think what pips it for me is the squonkability of the Pyro ..... no need carrying a bottle of juice around  

But the Beest seems is a must buy also ..... argh! 1st world problems

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Daniel said:


> I think what pips it for me is the squonkability of the Pyro ..... no need carrying a bottle of juice around
> 
> But the Beest seems is a must buy also ..... argh! 1st world problems



Am in need of an RTA/RDTA for my DRAG so it's not something for me to consider. Price point and value is key here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Am in need of an RTA/RDTA for my DRAG so it's not something for me to consider. Price point and value is key here.



Then I'd go for the Beest , @R440 vs R650 locally for the Pyro V2 it's a no brainer .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

What ID are you guys using for dual coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Jono90 said:


> What ID are you guys using for dual coils?


I have a pair of 2.5mm diameter aliens in both of mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima

I don't understand the small capacity. The Aqua Reboot is 4.3ml with standard glass.

I like the build deck of the Tauren and I know it is subjective but hell it really is not a great looking tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

@KZOR I saw your video and you did a 3mm so i did a 3mm. But you reckon 2.5mm is better?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Jono90 said:


> @KZOR I saw your video and you did a 3mm so i did a 3mm. But you reckon 2.5mm is better?



Did I miss something? Where can I find the video?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saintjie

I think its a BEAutiful tank, very underrated, and for the price, definitely beats alot of rta's...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Can someone compare this to the reload and Manta.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Saintjie

Rafique said:


> Can someone compare this to the reload and Manta.


I so tempted to sell this tauren beest and add some cash to buy a reload rta, I need to know if its worth it lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Saintjie said:


> I so tempted to sell this tauren beest and add some cash to buy a reload rta, I need to know if its worth it lol



Not sure, havent tried the Beest but the Reload RTA is the most intense flavor and solid build quality you will get on a dual coil RTA or RDA(RDAs that I have had or tried) for that matter.

The QP Designs Fatality was apparently another goodie but was limited edition unfortunately. New dual coil RTA coming soon from QP so hold out until some reviews come out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saintjie

CMMACKEM said:


> Not sure, havent tried the Beest but the Reload RTA is the most intense flavor and solid build quality you will get on a dual coil RTA or RDA(RDAs that I have had or tried) for that matter.
> 
> The QP Designs Fatality was apparently another goodie but was limited edition unfortunately. New dual coil RTA coming soon from QP so hold out until some reviews come out.


@KZOR is there a possibility you can do a comparison between the reload and


CMMACKEM said:


> Not sure, havent tried the Beest but the Reload RTA is the most intense flavor and solid build quality you will get on a dual coil RTA or RDA(RDAs that I have had or tried) for that matter.
> 
> The QP Designs Fatality was apparently another goodie but was limited edition unfortunately. New dual coil RTA coming soon from QP so hold out until some reviews come out.



Thanks man my FOMO on the reload rta is baaaad lol. 

@KZOR is there a possibility you can do a comparison between the reload and the beest rta?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jono90

Well i have had 2 reloads and 3 dvarws and i still think this tank has the best flavour out of all of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## CMMACKEM

Jono90 said:


> Well i have had 2 reloads and 3 dvarws and i still think this tank has the best flavour out of all of them.



Interesting, would need to try first. I have been burnt 90% of the time, even on recommendations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Has anybody tried the Tauren RDA / RDTA? Is it worth getting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

Well i also thought oh here we go again! best flavour ever! for the 50th time. and i brought 2 of them thinking they look cool. But once i got my 2.5mm framed staples in and wicking down. the flavour was unbeatable. even my girlfriend who vapes socially noticed the flavour increase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## CMMACKEM

Saintjie said:


> @KZOR is there a possibility you can do a comparison between the reload and
> 
> 
> Thanks man my FOMO on the reload rta is baaaad lol.
> 
> @KZOR is there a possibility you can do a comparison between the reload and the beest rta?





Jono90 said:


> Well i also thought oh here we go again! best flavour ever! for the 50th time. and i brought 2 of them thinking they look cool. But once i got my 2.5mm framed staples in and wicking down. the flavour was unbeatable. even my girlfriend who vapes socially noticed the flavour increase.



I would definitely need to test it first. I also noticed that the Reload never really gets hot, all my other atties burn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I've seen 2 of these atties in the classifieds this week alone so my guess is it's not a keeper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

Let the testing commense...off the bat some of the smoothest airflow I've experienced for sure. Still need to play around with wicking a bit....need to loosen the topcap every so often.

Might do a comparison video with the Reload think a forumite requested it.

Look at them clouds wow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Just my 2cents in here I have a coilart Mage V2 the deck is super close to the Tauren Beest so is many other things eg chimney the Perspex bubble glass etc even the air holes in the deck seem super close to the Beest the only major difference I have seen is the Mage V2 has 3 air flows entering the tank compared to the 2 found on the Beest I have a reload yes it’s amazing no doubt but look at the coilart Mage V2 aswell flavor on the coilart Mage v2 vs the Tauren Beest is almost identical if not the same the Mage is just has a little more airflow I’m my opinion

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## goki

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm so surprised there is no dedicated thread for the Tauren Beest... so here we have one!
> 
> I put off buying this because it's supposed to be a dual coil RTA and I really don't like dual coils... but @KZOR created enough FOMO and when I saw it while testing the new Vape Den Web site I spotted it and bought it.
> 
> The presentation, packaging and quality of the RTA are really impressive so that's a good start! The tank and components were also sparkling clean!
> 
> The tank is a good looking tank as well!
> 
> When searching the forum I saw a few classifieds sales and that worried me a bit... but I shouldn't have worried... right off the bat after building it I knew it was a great tank even with a single coil.
> 
> I decided to do a single 3mm Ni80 Alien 28*3/36 from Ohm Wrecker which came out at 0.3Ω and I'm firing it at my normal 28 watts.
> 
> One big negative for me is you don't get an 810 to 510 adapter and none of my fancy 810 tips from Siam Mods fit because of the shallow 810 hole. But as you will see in the last pic I found an adapter so I could use my favourite Tower Tips from Siam Mods.
> 
> Most important is how is the flavour... it's early days because I only just got it but it's very impressive! Good call @KZOR!
> View attachment 155887
> View attachment 155888
> View attachment 155889
> View attachment 155890
> View attachment 155891
> View attachment 155892


Nice write up. Im quite keennon trying this RTA out, i just dont like the incorrect positioning of the post screws.
What mod is this in the pics? 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

goki said:


> What mod is this in the pics?


Dicodes Dani Mini.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dicodes-mods-etc.t56996/#post-756162

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiccoS

Okay so I’m almost a 2 years late on this one but here it is.
Dual Lazy Pandy ohming at 0.3, first round of building and wicking and it is spot on. I always use my favorite Game Changer or Drool Marshmallow Mint when building a new tank because I know the flavor profile so well and I must say this is really really good.

Just the right amount of airflow and it looks the part.

In the next week or so I’ll try a nice fat single coil build, looking at the deck and airflow I think this will be just as good in a single coil build and will be a bit more battery friendly on my single 18650 mods.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

RiccoS said:


> Okay so I’m almost a 2 years late on this one but here it is.
> Dual Lazy Pandy ohming at 0.3, first round of building and wicking and it is spot on. I always use my favorite Game Changer or Drool Marshmallow Mint when building a new tank because I know the flavor profile so well and I must say this is really really good.
> 
> Just the right amount of airflow and it looks the part.
> 
> In the next week or so I’ll try a nice fat single coil build, looking at the deck and airflow I think this will be just as good in a single coil build and will be a bit more battery friendly on my single 18650 mods.
> 
> View attachment 220971
> View attachment 220972


Nice looking setup. I'm still on the hunt to find one. Looks like no one in SA wants to let go of one. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiccoS

Gadgetboy said:


> Nice looking setup. I'm still on the hunt to find one. Looks like no one in SA wants to let go of one.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk


Vape Odyssey should have another 2 in stock, purchased mine on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

Awesome. Thanks so much. Will give them a call first thin in the morning. The web page seems to be offline. You wouldn't perhaps know what colour they might have? 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiccoS

Gadgetboy said:


> Awesome. Thanks so much. Will give them a call first thin in the morning. The web page seems to be offline. You wouldn't perhaps know what colour they might have?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk


Think they are all silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Picked up 1 today from Vape Odyssey, can confirm they have about 3 left, SS and black available. Now for my questions, 2.5mm or 3mm coils? Coil placement? Is the PC bubble tank tolerant of acidic juices?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

All you need to know about the Beest can be found at its greatest fan's channel. It is also my favourite dual coil RTA



P.S. Go back further on his channel for the full feview.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> All you need to know about the Beest can be found at its greatest fan's channel. It is also my favourite dual coil RTA
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Go back further on his channel for the full feview.



Not really into dual coil anything but after watching @KZOR's video this is one i feel i would like! Don't like the bubble glass though but filling often is no great chore to me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> Not really into dual coil anything but after watching @KZOR's video this is one i feel i would like! Don't like the bubble glass though but filling often is no great chore to me!


With the Reload OG, it's the only dual coil RTA that I use too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> With the Reload OG, it's the only dual coil RTA that I use too.


The Beest doesn't look much of a "Beast" in @KZOR's giant hand lol! Must look into getting one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

It's a flavour beast!


Timwis said:


> The Beest doesn't look much of a "Beast" in @KZOR's giant hand lol! Must look into getting one!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Can anyone tell me if the pc bubble tank holds up with tank cracker juices? I see the 2ml glass being a problem for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Moey_Ismail said:


> Can anyone tell me if the pc bubble tank holds up with tank cracker juices? I see the 2ml glass being a problem for me.


I'm quite sure it'll crack... I only use dessert flavours in it and I can see the colour change (white discolouration) on the bubble pc tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Not sure if all the Tauren fans are aware of this but the bubbleglass of the Tauren One RTA and the Kylin Mini RTA can be used on the Tauren Beest.
The glass bubbles you see me using on all my Beests are Kylin Mini's. Not sure if the Mini V2 will fit but i will check this afternoon and mention it in my live show tonight if it does.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Gadgetboy

KZOR said:


> Not sure if all the Tauren fans are aware of this but the bubbleglass of the Tauren One RTA and the Kylin Mini RTA can be used on the Tauren Beest.
> The glass bubbles you see me using on all my Beests are Kylin Mini's. Not sure if the Mini V2 will fit but i will check this afternoon and mention it in my live show tonight if it does.



Awesome stuff, That's good to know. To be honest i thought this tank was not going to be as good as my reload but man has it proved me wrong. The Flavour just seems to "Pop" a bit more than the reload.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RiccoS

Gadgetboy said:


> Awesome stuff, That's good to know. To be honest i thought this tank was not going to be as good as my reload but man has it proved me wrong. The Flavour just seems to "Pop" a bit more than the reload.


I must say and it is still early days but it really is good, my Reload will always have a special place and for such an old tank it is still a brilliant design but over time a few things started annoying me like the little o-ring in the top that always stretches, if I don’t take it completely apart every two weeks the ohms start jumping and then if you’re slow on the refill you get some leaking. Other than this I don’t really have issues and one thing is for sure you will always be able to sell a Reload. For now I’m really enjoying my Beest, just feels wrong typing Beest like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

All systems go. So far I can say it has amazing flavor, using Mr Custard, Custard Surprise (banana custard). Installed Nano Fraliens, running at 30% on my NCV2 in series mode. Impressed with the flavor and draw, very rich, smooth, saturated vape experience. Still early days but the build deck screws on the sides really irritate me. I'm hoping I can ignore that and keep it, otherwise into the classifieds she goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

I got this tank a while ago with a NCV2 just to see if I can get into RTA's. But I prefer sqounking.

I like the bubble glass because the glass tank works on my anxiety. Flavour is great but I found, as with all RTA's and RDA's, playing around with coil placement can improve things.

My single biggest gripe is the screw top. The threading is way too fine for a quick refill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I agree with you about the fine threading @Adephi . 

Mine was the same in the beginning. Over time it seems to have improved and I seldom struggle to tighten the cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Might be a silly question but are the Kylin M and Kylin Mini bubble glasses the same? Looks the same to me:
@KZOR 

Kylin M:



Kylin Mini:


----------



## Grand Guru

Ruwaid said:


> Might be a silly question but are the Kylin M and Kylin Mini bubble glasses the same? Looks the same to me:
> @KZOR
> 
> Kylin M:
> View attachment 221492
> 
> 
> Kylin Mini:
> View attachment 221493


It's exactly the same picture

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Grand Guru said:


> It's exactly the same picture


 From two different sites for two different products lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Ruwaid said:


> Kylin M and Kylin Mini



It is possible. I have only tested one of them.
The Kylin Mini V2 glass however did not work when i tested it yesterday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

